

Low Income - tapatio

If you are living the dream in SF working for a startup and making less than $60K annual salary you are in luck! You are considered low income. You should apply for assisted living (subsidized housing) through the department of Housing and Urban Development.<p>Reference:
http://homeguides.sfgate.com/hud-guidelines-low-income-1911.html
======
mjn
I wouldn't count on it in the near future: the waitlists for SF are currently
full and not accepting new entries. See the bottom of: 1)
<http://sfha.org/Public-Housing-Information.html>; and 2)
<http://sfha.org/Information--Section-8.html>

In addition, Section 8 housing, which has a movable housing voucher and the
most options, uses the lower 50%-of-median threshold ("very low income"). The
housing that has the higher 80%-of-median limit is in public housing, which
has fairly recently gone to that higher limit partly to improve finances (if
you have higher income, you pay more rent, though it's still subsidized), and
partly to encourage mixed-income communities rather than filling "the
projects" with 100% extremely poor people, which has in the past been blamed
for turning them into high-crime ghettoes. Nonetheless they still have a poor
reputation as places to live, and tend not to be very successful attracting
middle-class residents, even with the subsidy.

------
suyash
And thru that program you can also purchase home in SF that are way below
market rate.

~~~
tapatio
Cool. I didn't know that.

